# Large Belly on Female Goat



## danaintc (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, all. So, glad I found this site. I am new to it and will be posting often in the future. For now I have a ? about one of my female goats that maybe one or more of you can help me with.
I have a 9 1/2 yr old female goat. She has had 2 sets of babies. Once twins and once triplets. The last time she gave birth was about 8 years ago. She used to come in heat on a normal basis but, about a year ago she started getting a large belly and has not come in heat since. We do not want to breed her we are just trying to figure out what is going on w/her belly. We thought it was a false pregnancy as her daughter 'Spicy' has a tendancy to get these and 'Lucky' the mother's symptoms were very similar. We asked the vet who is a wonderful livestock vet and his oppinion was to wait it out and see what happens (I am simplifing here). However, after a year of this she never had a 'cloud burst' and still has her big belly. It is not hard it feels as if it is full of water as in a f.p. There are no lumps or bumps. She acts completely normal with the exception of sometimes seeming uncomfortable w/such a large belly. We spoke the to vet again recently and he would rather her live with it instead of surgery or bringing on labor w/drugs as the side effects w/infection and stress, etc... could be harder on her. I am fine with this but, was wondering if any of you have had a goat that experienced this and what you did if anything and what the outcome was. I am worried it is more than water and might be a tumor of some kind but, cannot feel anything like that?
Any advice, experiences, tips & tricks, etc... would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Dana


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome...so happy.... you found us.... :thumb: :wave: 

Give her baking soda and water... in a syringe..give it slow...at the back corner of her mouth...make it so... that the stuff goes through the syringe easy.....and probiotic paste...her system may be out of wack.... do this... for 3 days or more..... grain with molasses....can cause bloat...so can other feeds and hay...so be careful... what you feed her and how much.... :hug:


----------



## danaintc (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply but, I am amost 100% sure the probem is nothing to do w/her digestive system but, more to do w/her reproductive system or possibly a tumor related to this.
Any other feedback, suggestions, etc...
Thanks


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a doe that always looks pregnant. She is 10 this year and has looks huge for several years. Most of the judges like to jiggle her belly just to play abound. It feels like it is full of something and one day I asked the judge he said dhe just is old and has a very healthy rumen and has eaten well in her life. He said it is just like us adults that get the belly fat. I would bet that is all it is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok from what you describe it to me sounds like a "sprung" stomach ligament. Poses no harm to the doe but she looks perpetually pregnant.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Stacey on this...she's "sprung". I have a doe who will turn 11 this May and she's not kidded in 3 years, she may be a pygmy/nigi cross but her belly is as big as it was when she was carrying triplets. Healthy, eating...being goaty normal, just has a big soft jiggly belly. Boots wears tape on her horns close to kidding time due to the fact that I take precautions with preggy bellies on my due does.


----------

